# who's got skittish babies



## wyattroa (Jul 31, 2009)

I know we have heard the stories of the folks with the baby tegu's that are as tame as a dog from the start... 

But im looking to hear from the folks that have that skittish baby that you are working hard with...

Mine seems to know that i am not a threat to her anymore...she will still take of into the hide the first time i come in to see her in the morning...she used to be a pain in the :butt to try and pick up to get into the feeding bin.. but now i just rest my hand next to her while she basks and then maybe she will let me pet her a little..she might walk away, but she always comes right back...then im able to pick her up...ill sit for a good hour or more in the bathroom with her...part of the time im holding and petting her..the other part she is just roaming and walking on me...

she still gets in her moods though where all of a sudden she is real jumpy..lol

Just wondering what else others are going through and how its coming along for you.

robert


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 31, 2009)

the first day i got mine i couldnt go into his cage without getting whipped 
but then i stuck a tshirt in the cage and it was still whipping me but then in the moring the next day i pulled her out of the shirt and took her to the bathroom and put him in the tub and now he is really tame compared to the first day but a lil bit jumpy still but getting a lot better  so i think another day or so i can start doing more with my lil guy :mrgreen:


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Jul 31, 2009)

ya thats me. 

Ive got a boy from bobby. His name is Sluggo. he absolutely hates to be taken out of his cage. runs around for his dear life when i approach the cage. but ive been ding so and not resisting to get him no matter how many attempts it takes to get him. hes getting better. this is day 4 with him. He is showing improovement. but like you said he was a pain in the A$# to begin with. i just get him up look him in the eye put him on my shoulder he calms down very fast. 

Another problem i faced is the first two days he didnt eat in his bin. so now i make his plate and let him eat on the kitchen counter so he isnt enclosed. (maybe that was the problem) it was and now he eats just fine. 

Good Luck with yours though.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks  

ive been putting a plate in my cage for the first couple of days i got him tuesday but only ate once  

but i think he will start eating soon :-D 

does yours shut his eyes when you pick it up?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2009)

my tegu tamed down a whole lot however i think she forgets who i am if i dont see her for a day... since over a week now shes been fine cept wensday she ran a little but then i think she remmebered me.... just let her see u as much as possible and when u initially put her in the feed bin she might not eat if shes stressed from u picking her up so she might take a bit to calm down and eat


----------



## throneofjade (Jul 31, 2009)

My argentine is a little skiddish so what I do is before I take him out of the cage I just run my finger down his back a few times to let him know that I am not out to get him. He seems to come down a little and than I pick him up.


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 31, 2009)

my girl lets me pet her now once my hand is in the cage...but she has never tried to whipped me.. she has opened her mouth at me twice, but nothing came of it...

She is getting better.. we are enjoying eachother.. she just needs some more time...
once i put my hand in the cage she lifts her head and is thinking.. should i run or not..lol.. then she lays back down...
robert


----------



## cornking4 (Jul 31, 2009)

My little guy is AMAZINGLY calm. Only five months old and he already let's me reach right in and pick him up! He hasn't bitten me--and I'm thinking it's gonna stay that way haha. I think he enjoys soaking up all the attention from my dogs and I. lol


----------



## wyattroa (Aug 2, 2009)

mine actually was allowing me to pet her for a good portion of the day yesterday...today i walked in the room in the morning and she didnt sprint into her hide! thats a first... then later in the day i walked in again and she just stayed basking!..progress is slow, but she is beautiful so ill deal with it...

on a side note.. it looks like she is going to be starting her third shed since i got her soon! ill post some pictures tomorrow some time
robert


----------

